# How to Fasten Bunk Brackets With U Bolts?



## minuteman62-64 (May 10, 2016)

My bunk brackets are currently fastened to 3" channel cross members by bolts through holes in the channels. The locations of the holes in the cross members don't sync with the reinforcing ribs on the (flat) bottom of my boat - I end up either with one bunk under a rib and the other on the flat hull or the boat off center. So, I want to move the brackets slightly so the bunks miss the ribs when the boat is centered.

I'm looking at "U" bolts to fasten the brackets in the new positions. However, I'm not sure how to set the "U" bolts and brackets. Closed end of "U" to open side of channel with bracket on flat side? Reversed? Any kind of support needed over open end of channel where "U" bolt would bear? Other?

I know I could just drill new holes in the channel. But, these days it's a PITA for me to get down there and do drilling that doesn't involve a drill press. Also, since the trailer is galvanized, and strictly salt water use, drilling holes seems like an invitation to start rusting.


----------



## TNtroller (May 10, 2016)

I would install them with the curved side up and use a router or whatever to counter sink the bolt below the surface of the wooden bunk so the bolt will not damage the hull loading or unloading.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 10, 2016)

Can you post some pictures of the trailer, bunks and hardware?


----------



## minuteman62-64 (May 10, 2016)

Sorry for the confusion. I want to reposition the bunk brackets (supports?) on the trailer frame. 

Here's a photo showing current setup. You can see how the bracket is canted to get the top of the bunk out from directly under the hull reinforcing rib. I want to move the bracket so that it is centered on line A-B - that will allow the bracket to be set vertically and have the top of the bunk in between the hull reinforcing ribs.

I may have to move the bracket in the other direction if the diagonal bracing on the trailer frame at the bow end of the bunks gets in the way.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 10, 2016)

Could you weld a piece of steel angle to the side of the bracket and drill holes in that to mount it to the cross member?


----------



## minuteman62-64 (May 10, 2016)

I have a welder and could fabricate some offset brackets. But, by the time I did the cutting, welding, drilling, cleaning and coating (probably cold galvanizing) it would be way more work than just using U bolts and positioning the brackets exactly where I need them.

I wonder if anybody makes an offset type of bracket (that would provide a horizontal offset)?


----------



## minuteman62-64 (Jun 6, 2016)

Here's where I ended up. Went well on installation. I did some careful measuring with string lines across the trailer and found that the hull, where the bunks sit, is 3/8" higher in the bow than at the stern. So, with the bunks parallel to the trailer frame, as previously set, the boat would tilt down towards the trailer frame at the bow. With the new setup I put the bow end of the bunks 3/8" higher than at the stern. Seems to sit better.

The proof will be in the launch and retrieval. As soon as I get through a jury duty commitment I'll take it out for a trial run.


----------

